# Am i Too Fat?



## bb19 (Feb 26, 2008)

please tell me if ya think i am toooo fat 

I would appreciate it 

View attachment 58.jpg


----------



## vinylrider (Feb 26, 2008)

Ludicrous words: "Too fat." Besides, you are actually really cute


----------



## bb19 (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks so much i really appreciate it :eat2:


----------



## ripley (Feb 26, 2008)

Are you a philosopher?


----------



## bb19 (Feb 26, 2008)

noo why???


----------



## Shosh (Feb 26, 2008)

bb19 said:


> please tell me if ya think i am toooo fat
> 
> I would appreciate it




You are really pretty. Welcome.

Susannah


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 26, 2008)

bb19 said:


> please tell me if ya think i am toooo fat
> 
> I would appreciate it



Too fat for what? 

Take a look around the forums.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 26, 2008)

ripley said:


> Are you a philosopher?



*
*
*
ROTFL


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 26, 2008)

bb19 said:


> please tell me if ya think i am toooo fat
> 
> I would appreciate it



I think you're pretty and fat. Even if I didn't (Or thought you were too "Whatever" [Too pretty... Ha ]), then why would my opinion matter? 

Welcome, and I hope you take the time to introduce yourself. You'll like it here I hope.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 26, 2008)

You come to a board that glorifies bbws and ssbbw's, and ask if you're too fat? Fishing for compliments rather?


----------



## TallFatSue (Feb 26, 2008)

Rowan said:


> You come to a board that glorifies bbws and ssbbw's, and ask if you're too fat? Fishing for compliments rather?


Sometimes I fish for compliments from my husband:

Sue: Do these jeans make my butt look big?
Art: No, your big fat ass makes your butt look big! 
(whilst he lovingly squeezes my aforementioned big fat ass) :smitten:


----------



## bb19 (Feb 26, 2008)

TallFatSue said:


> Sometimes I fish for compliments from my husband:
> 
> Sue: Do these jeans make my butt look big?
> Art: No, your big fat ass makes your butt look big!
> (whilst he lovingly squeezes my aforementioned big fat ass) :smitten:



Hhahaha  I i was told to put my pic up there and ask that... i had never been on this site before, sorry people...:doh:


----------



## Observer (Feb 26, 2008)

Whilst? I thought that was a Brit term - didn't know Buckeyes used it!

As for the OP, I agree - go to the intro thread and you'll find yourself among friends and admirers.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 26, 2008)

Rowan said:


> You come to a board that glorifies bbws and ssbbw's, and ask if you're too fat? Fishing for compliments rather?



This could be a common trend lately? 

How come I can't find a boyfriend? *posts pic*

OMG UR SO HOT, I'D DATE U!!! 

*never posts again after soaking up major ass kissing* 

Not saying that is what this thread is!


----------



## Observer (Feb 26, 2008)

Such cynicism! Let's give the young lady a chance. Its been less than an hour since her last post!


----------



## TallFatSue (Feb 26, 2008)

Observer said:


> Whilst? I thought that was a Brit term - didn't know Buckeyes used it!


Methinx this Buckeye does. 

Forsooth, and five-sooth too!


----------



## Neen (Feb 26, 2008)

No, darlin, you look great!


----------



## sweet&fat (Feb 26, 2008)

The "come hither" over-the-shoulder glance is a nice touch.


----------



## BOXER (Feb 26, 2008)

U look pretty and u look pretty fat, No where near to fat if u ask me!


----------



## T_Devil (Feb 26, 2008)

You look fine to me. Not too fat or anything.

As far as fishing for compliments, big deal. Who doesn't like compliments? Does anyone fish for insults? No, of course not. sometimes people like to hear that they look good from their peers. Not everybody gets complimented daily. Hell, some of us are lucky to get one compliment in a month. Brutal statement, brutal reality.

So if you see someone fishing for a compliment, take time to consider what life must be like to be almost ghost-like in your reality. People see you, but never tell you that you look nice or anything.

You can either:

a) be nice and indulge them.... a compliment is always nice to give and to recieve.

or

b) tell them that compliment fishing is a desperate tactic to salvage damaged self esteem thereby completely sinking their ship.

There's also hidden opion c where you say nothing at all.... but that option is kind of the default to begin with.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 26, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> Does anyone fish for insults?



Ever been to Hyde Park?


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 26, 2008)

bb19 said:


> please tell me if ya think i am toooo fat
> 
> I would appreciate it



nope!

pants


----------



## T_Devil (Feb 26, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Ever been to Hyde Park?



Fair enough. :bow:


----------



## prettysteve (Feb 26, 2008)

Ms. BBJ19 : I THINK YOU LOOK REALLY PHAT. *P*retty *H*ot *A*nd *T*hick in all of the right places.:smitten:


----------



## Shosh (Feb 26, 2008)

Observer said:


> Such cynicism! Let's give the young lady a chance. Its been less than an hour since her last post!



Yes I agree. Maybe she is a little lost and needing some positive words to make her feel good within herself. I am sure there are times when most of us struggle with self esteem issues and doubts about ourselves. I struggle with liking myself everyday, but am trying to work through it.


----------



## bb19 (Feb 26, 2008)

LOL I tried to explain myself when i said and i will be specific now, the person who posted the first comment, told me to put my picture up and say what i said... LOL .. this is great though, i am married and happy. Just too fat for most of society, yeah i have confidence issues but hell i didn't expect this many people to be looking either


----------



## Mr Happy (Feb 26, 2008)

bb19 said:


> Just too fat for most of society



To heck with that nasty lot, you look like a smokin honey from the little pic


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 26, 2008)

bb19 said:


> LOL I tried to explain myself when i said and i will be specific now, the person who posted the first comment, told me to put my picture up and say what i said... LOL .. this is great though, i am married and happy. Just too fat for most of society, yeah i have confidence issues but hell i didn't expect this many people to be looking either



Ok, well, I apologize if I got a bit ahead of myself there. You're definitely not too fat and yeah, no worries there, eh?


----------



## Suze (Feb 26, 2008)

Is that a trick question
I mean...would it hurt your feelings if someone said yes, or would it make you happy?
(I haven't read the whole thread so sorry if I've missed something.)


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 26, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> This could be a common trend lately?
> 
> How come I can't find a boyfriend? *posts pic*
> 
> ...



Maybe she ran away with the guy who said she was so hot!


----------



## Jes (Feb 27, 2008)

yes?



(do I win the prize now? I figure I got a 50/50 shot!)


----------



## Zoner (Feb 27, 2008)

bb19 said:


> please tell me if ya think i am toooo fat
> 
> I would appreciate it


We can't really make a proper analysis from that one photo. We'll need more photos. Lot's and lot's more photos. Y'know, to make an accurate assessment and all.


----------



## troubadours (Feb 27, 2008)

ripley said:


> Are you a philosopher?



omg fucking lol...so good


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 28, 2008)

bb19 said:


> please tell me if ya think i am toooo fat
> 
> I would appreciate it



Ruby Ripples responded to you (about 5 posts below your opener) with "Too fat for what?" That reminded me of something I saw in the old BBW magazine, maybe as long as 30 years ago. They used to run photos and brief synopses of successful hookups. One such showed a handsome dude and a comely gal of some 400 lb having a very loving hug together. Newlyweds, the dude had gotten quite a bit of heat from his buddies when he had taken up with the lady. Universally, they proclaimed "She's too fat!"

His reply? "Too fat for what?"


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 1, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Too fat for what?
> 
> Take a look around the forums.



Exactly the point!


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Mar 1, 2008)

bb19 - first I'd like to say: Welcome here! I hope you'll stay and have a nice time here. 

As for your question, I think you are the one who should decide.
And someone has already asked: Too fat for what?
To ME, you just seem to be good-looking. As long as you're happy, I would not say you're to fat.

/ CuslonGodibb



bb19 said:


> please tell me if ya think i am toooo fat
> 
> I would appreciate it


----------



## Timmyg (Mar 4, 2008)

You're beautiful whether you lost or gained weight. Although your pic is pretty amazing as is!


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 4, 2008)

This thread is phat.


----------



## imfree (Mar 4, 2008)

bb19 said:


> LOL I tried to explain myself when i said and i will be specific now, the person who posted the first comment, told me to put my picture up and say what i said... LOL .. this is great though, i am married and happy. Just too fat for most of society, yeah i have confidence issues but hell i didn't expect this many people to be looking either



Be happy, enjoy life, enjoy marriage. Our
society believes that we should hate
ourselves if we're fat. Self hate is 
unnecessary, and can be more harmful
than a few extra pounds of fat. Do not
settle for a doctor who causes you
anxiety about your weight without good
medical reasons to. Take care of yourself
and be blessed.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 4, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> This could be a common trend lately?
> 
> How come I can't find a boyfriend? *posts pic*
> 
> ...




AM I NOT BEAUTIFUL???????????



*sorry....couldn't resist...I still have nightmares/giggles about that one


----------



## Alias Registration (Mar 5, 2008)

too fat?
No Such Thing!
:smitten:


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 5, 2008)

bb19 said:


> please tell me if ya think i am toooo fat
> 
> I would appreciate it




I think you're lovely and certainly not "too fat" but then you DO know what site you're on, right? :smitten:


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Mar 6, 2008)

I couldn't agree more, imfree!

/ CuslonGodibb



imfree said:


> [---]Self hate is unnecessary, and can be more harmful than a few extra pounds of fat. [---]


----------



## rob1974 (Mar 7, 2008)

well, ummm i can't tell with all those clothes on
but from what i can see.....ummmm nope not too fat
dudes in this forum love what you got goin on


----------



## Rowan (Mar 8, 2008)

rob1974 said:


> well, ummm i can't tell with all those clothes on
> but from what i can see.....ummmm nope not too fat
> dudes in this forum love what you got goin on



not "not too fat"

nice meeting you


----------

